# New OSU mom seeking best OSU yarn colors



## julies (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all, I am a new OSU mom (and counting down the days to move in with some tears and trepidation for my first born). I plan to cope by knitting some Buckeye products! Can anyone guide me to their favorite Scarlets and Grays in their favorite yarns? Thanks!

Julie S.


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi mate and welcome to you from Sandy in Aussie so glad to have in our forum


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi OSU Mom. I am a OSU Aunt. I am in VA. My neice leaves Monday for her first year at Ohio State. She is very excited. We will miss her. I made her an afghan with OSU colors for her birthday. I am planning on making her a hat and fingerless gloves this fall semester in a care package.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the new college colours from Red Heart will work for all of us OSU people. I havent seen them in person but on the website the colours look great. My grandson plays football here in Indy and his school colours are purple and white....his mom got that colour blend from Red Heart and its pretty terrific looking....


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

julies said:


> Hi all, I am a new OSU mom (and counting down the days to move in with some tears and trepidation for my first born). I plan to cope by knitting some Buckeye products! Can anyone guide me to their favorite Scarlets and Grays in their favorite yarns? Thanks!
> 
> Julie S.


While in Columbus, try Temptations in Dublin. Great knit shop and she usually has OSU colors, also the yarn market in Olentangy Square, I have bought Buckeye yarn there. Try jimmy beans for Lorna's laces for Buckeye colors.
Hope you get to visit Columbus often. It is a fantastic place. ( oldest daughter graduated from OSU and now lives in Columbus). Before you know it, they will be graduating and moving on, and you will be so proud! ( my last one will be graduating in December from University of Toledo, middle one graduated from University of Cincinnati). Dry the tears and get those needles a working. Best wishes to you and your OSU bound student. O---H---I---O!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

No I can not do what you ask, only red&gray. My great grandtr graduated in June for OSU.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I was at JoAnne's yesterday and they had a display of all the school colored yarn. OSU red and grey was there and looked nice. I wish they would have had those school yarns when my son was there many years ago.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

I am not connected to OSU at all, but can recommmend the Red Heart Team spirit yarn for the school colors.
Have a box full getting ready for presents(as soon as each is finished, my schoolsare WVU,UVA and George Mason.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to add Red Heart is having a sale, not sure of the dates exactly, but NO shipping charges!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Sydney


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome to forum from NH.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

YoK2tog said:


> I think the new college colours from Red Heart will work for all of us OSU people. I havent seen them in person but on the website the colours look great. My grandson plays football here in Indy and his school colours are purple and white....his mom got that colour blend from Red Heart and its pretty terrific looking....


I second that. I saw them all up close and personal last time I was at Herrschner's, cuz I wanted to do a hat and scarf in Green Bay Packer green and gold. It says worsted weight on the label, but feels more like sport weight.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

julies said:


> Hi all, I am a new OSU mom (and counting down the days to move in with some tears and trepidation for my first born). I plan to cope by knitting some Buckeye products! Can anyone guide me to their favorite Scarlets and Grays in their favorite yarns? Thanks!
> 
> Julie S.


Since I'm from Texas, my first thought reading OSU, was of course OK State U...whose colors are orange and black...definitely NOT what you're looking for! For items that will probably be washed a lot, I really like the colors and feel of the "I Love This Yarn" acrylic. I believe both Michaels and Hobby Lobby sell this yarn here in the states. Welcome, and happy knitting!


----------



## willowsfan (Jul 25, 2011)

I have knitted several items in OSU colors using Lion Brand Wool Ease. I am currently making a cheerleading sweater for a 2 year old using Joann's Sensation (gray) and scraps of Wool Ease (scarlet) for the block O. Hope this helps.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> julies said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I am a new OSU mom (and counting down the days to move in with some tears and trepidation for my first born). I plan to cope by knitting some Buckeye products! Can anyone guide me to their favorite Scarlets and Grays in their favorite yarns? Thanks!
> ...


I don't think that Michaels has the "I Love 
this Yarn". It should be a Hobby Lobby brand.


----------



## julies (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't know Red Heart was coming out with school colors line. That would work great for an afghan or lap throw, but also interested in what people have found best color-wise in other yarns, as I'll likely knit her a scarf, a sweater, and knit her and her roomies some little Christmas ornaments or stockings for a care package (sock yarn). Never been a Buckeye before so I guess I want to get it "right"


----------



## julies (Aug 8, 2012)

I like Wool Ease, will have to look for those colors


----------



## julies (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks! I was wondering where would be best to "knit shop" when we visit up there.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

julies said:


> Thanks! I was wondering where would be best to "knit shop" when we visit up there.


The Yarn Market in Pickerington is great. Best to have ideas of what you are looking for before going. I can be over whelming. There is the Tangled Tail in Powell, Tempatations in Dublin, the Yarn Shop in Worthington/Olentangy
Area. If you are into quilting the Red Rooster in Dublin is nice, not too far from Tempatations, the Glass Thumble on N.High and Broadway is also nice. 
There was/is s small yarn store on 5th over in Grandview, haven't been to that one in a long time, but that one is the closest to campus. If you are not familiar with Columbus, get a good city map and start exploring. Great places to visit Franklin Conservatory, the Columbus Zoo, COSI, Polasis, Easton Town Center. FYI think outside the box when packing to go, don't forget hammer, tape, extension cords, things like that, because from prior experiences the stores over at Lenox Center (Target) get wiped out pretty fast.


----------

